# Do you feed your puppy dry kibble, or wet it down?



## Sierra1222 (Dec 26, 2008)

I was told by a friend that young puppies who eat too fast, and then drink a lot of water can get bloat. So for now I have been pouring boiled water over the kibble, and softening it and letting it cool before I feed my 11 week old. It does slow her down. With the dry eats so fast she hardly chews it ! Is it better to give it to her wet or dry?

Thanks,

Donna and Sienna (this is our first puppy in a while!)


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I think a better way to do this is to just feed a bit at a time until they slow down as they age, or use the bowl with the bumps/ridges. One good thing about kibble vs wet is the hard pieces help keep teeth cleaner. 

You can save yourself a step though, just put warm water in and let it sit, no need to boil it unless your water is dirty.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine get warm, moistened in the winter and dry in the summer. The only reason for that is their food is kept in the garage in plastic containers so, it's frozen right now. 
This changes their potty schedule of course...moist passes quicker than dry.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't add water to kibble. If my puppy ate too fast, I would alternate between hand feeding and using a puppy bowl, or, put big rocks in her bowl to slow her down.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't add water to Honey's kibble.


----------



## ambercober (Jan 1, 2009)

I usually feed dry, once I was worried he wasn't drinking enough water so I opted to wet his food a bit and it seemed to kick in a bit more thirst for him. I think I did that for a week just to make sure before I switched back to plain dry kibble.


----------



## BoGs (Dec 18, 2008)

whats eating too fast? I don't know how one would classify that.... my puppy shovels his food (hes 5 - 6 months) and then has some water or sleeps..... I am just confused as to how you would be able to tell.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

I do add some water and a serving spoonfull of canned to my dogs dry food.

The only time I consider a dog to be eating too fast is if it chokes on the kibble and hacks it back up. If there's no choking or vomiting it back up then it doesn't matter how fast they eat. Many dogs don't chew their food; canine teeth are made for tearing off chunks of meat and then the dog just swallows them.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Once they are old enough, mine get only dry. A bit of canned is added every once in awhile for a rare treat.


----------

